
We're getting closer to AI doctors - devy
https://www.axios.com/artificial-intelligence-medicine-doctors-algorithms-604f44b1-eb96-4250-91d3-7f72c5037163.html
======
sharemywin
What needs fixed is the doctor visit.

How much could be done with a minimally licensed person doing most of the
basic stuff.

1\. look,listen to eyes ears, throat, heart, lungs - digital camera tied to a
special lenses, or audio recording device

2\. strep test - seriously I watch the my doctor swap my throat and put it in
a little tub and shake.

3\. taking blood - why do I need a doctor visit.

A lot of that could be charged a lot cheaper. And free up doctors, nurses for
other tasks.

~~~
megaman22
> 3\. taking blood - why do I need a doctor visit.

Pricing this out, it's almost cheaper and easier to just get an order online
that you can have handled at Quest and pay out of pocket than it is to deal
with the hoop-jumping and co-pays that insurance requires. That's what I've
started doing, because I know what I need done, and that way it takes me about
15 minutes on a lunch break, as opposed to eating up part of two days,
scheduling an appointment to convince a doctor to order it and then having to
go to a lab to actually get it done.

The other one that enrages me is the difficulty of getting drugs for common
ailments that aren't sold over-the-counter. If I have bronchitis or strep, a
zithromax pack will knock it out immediately, or if I get into poison ivy
badly, I'm going to need some prednisone, but I can't just buy those, I need
to have the gatekeeper sign off. I can probably go down to the pet store and
buy them for my dog, though.

------
toomuchtodo
These are the sorts of developments that will help reduce the need to ration
healthcare, and there is great value in its advancement and deployment being
accelerated.

------
WhompingWindows
"It’s not unrealistic to think that 80% of what doctors do will be replaced by
algorithms and artificial intelligence. The idea, evangelized by venture
capitalist Vinod Khosla two years ago, is that machines can more accurately
diagnosis us — and that will reduce deadly medical errors and free doctors up
to do other things."

So, we're not going to have AI doctors per se, just doctors will have many AI
tools to aid them in CARING for people. That seems like a good thing to me,
but the headline itself is not accurate based on the text.

------
transfire
They should already be here. But I recently learned that our "enlightened"
government decided to outlaw computer programs from making medical diagnosis.

~~~
WhompingWindows
Do you have a source for that? Which government/officials are you referring
to?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I would also like to read the text of the law that forbids this.

